# failed trabeculectomy



## codedog (Nov 11, 2010)

What would  the dx  code for a failed traculectomy .They are doing a Ahmed  valve implantation- {cpt code 66180} with scleral patch graft (67255)
 dx read as follow -  Chronic  glaucoma  with uncontrolled  intraocular  pressure  -365.11 and failed trabculectomy operation- (which happen year and a half ago )


----------



## codedog (Nov 12, 2010)

Would it be V45.69  status post eye  surgery


----------

